# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  material discounts

## manofaus

When chasing prices I have read and get told that OBs won't get the discounts that builders get due to the buying power. Which I get.
What I would like to know is what do the your normal non-spec house builders get? They are not mass producing houses, do build one after the other, but no two jobs are the same. I would imagine that they discounts they receive for materials is less then the bigger builders who pump out your generic houses.
Just wondering what I should chase when trying to get a good price for raw materials. Any body got any good discounts recently?

----------


## METRIX

> When chasing prices I have read and get told that OBs won't get the discounts that builders get due to the buying power. Which I get.
> What I would like to know is what do the your normal non-spec house builders get? They are not mass producing houses, do build one after the other, but no two jobs are the same. I would imagine that they discounts they receive for materials is less then the bigger builders who pump out your generic houses.
> Just wondering what I should chase when trying to get a good price for raw materials. Any body got any good discounts recently?

  Depends on what your buying, in fact non-spec builders do get good discounts as they are buying directly from timber merchants. 
Large builders don't tend to buy large qty's from merchants as they get everything pre made for them by framing manufacturers etc. 
Your right, OB wont get the same discounts, as non-spec builders have accounts set up with the merchants, which entitles them to discounts, the more you spend the better the discounts.

----------


## shauck

I do small scale work and so when I buy from local hardware which is nearly all the time, I get trade one discount. This is 25% off timber and 10% off almost everything else. Paint is commonly excluded from being discounted (I go to dulux outlet for trade discount). I know that some locals will get 10% off everything even though they aren't tradies. Maybe talk to your local hardware and see what they can offer. Buying locally can have the advantage of good personal service. I can return any materials I don't use, even if it's just because I bought too much or the wrong thing and it's close to where I'm working so not much of a hold up when that happens.  
To build a whole house, I have used a non local supplier who's prices are better but additional delivery charge is much higher. As I'm getting large quantities, the delivery charge becomes less of a problem. I compared the full list of materials to bunnings trade prices and although their prices were slightly higher than the independant mob, the delivery was much lower and they just beat the overall price (150 bucks less). As I'd rather support a smaller business I asked if they could match bunnings and they did. To them, getting a whole house worth of materials sold is good and could lead to more so think about talking to suppliers whose prices are comparatively well priced.  
Also, bunnings will give you a discount through their trade outlets if you are owner builder. It's a temporary discount for a set time. I think it's one year. It's a different card to the one tradies get.

----------


## manofaus

So far I have renovated two houses in this town and used the local bloke. We know each other by first name and so on, but he has never offered me a discount for anything that I buy. But I guess building a house would put a new shine on things. I have been pricing the house using prices that I find on the net and the local bloke for the estimates for things, and have not included any discounts. I am thinking of perhaps going to a framing mob for the frames and see if they could do me a price for the whole shebang. Bearers, joists, yellow tongue  frames and trusses, cladding, insulation decking and timber flooring. 
I have only ever asked for one quote to supply everything and it was within 5% of the prices that I could get on the net for things. I guess thats the drama. The prices that I am getting off the net are only for 1m and not vast quantities so not even including the bulk discount. Any how just trying to get an idea of how far I could push suppliers for materials. My electrical wholesaler is doing me a great deal and I am getting bulk bulk discounts, and also the roofing is about 40% cheaper through my uncles business. 
Taking the plunge into owner building is very daunting and I can afford it, I have good savings but I am pretty sure I will get value out of owner building a house. But do I want a loan to pay it all off just because I can?

----------


## Belair_Boy

I also have a very good relations with the local hardware store (True Value Hardware Blackwood) and Damien (the owner) will do his best to get me a good price on anything I want.  It is only a small store but he has been able to get in most items I need.  His customer service is second to none and will include free delivery if it will fit on his ute (and one of his guys to help unload), I have even borrowed his ute to take things to the block before I bought my own. 
It pays to shop around as there can be a big price difference in materials and who is prepared to give an owner builder a discount.  You will rarely get the big customer discount but will get close. 
I have also just recently found Buy Timber Online | Bone Timber Online South Australia and the price for framing timber was better than anything I could get from anywhere else.

----------


## Craigoss

I have been doing a full house reno, would have spent at least 60k on materials. Generally I price materials off 3 trade stores if i'm doing a large order (5k+), and usually use a mates trade account for their discount. Most places let you say its going on XYZ account but i'm paying cash, which usually gives you 50% of hardware and 25% of timber. Definitely pays to shop around as there could easily be a 30% difference in price between different stores.

----------


## BalliangBuilder

Write an email with a list a materials needed and ask for a quote, in the "to" part of your email put in as many of the suppliers as you can as they will see this and know they have competition. You will be surprised at the discount offered especially in this financial market.

----------

